# Tierquälerei



## Chrom123 (26. November 2008)

Hallo

Nichts für schwache Nerven:

http://www.peta.de/goveggie/grausamkeit_an_tieren.506.html

unten gibts ein Video.... 

Was meint ihr dazu? 
Wie ist der Mensch dazu fähig sowas zu machen?


PS: Zum Thema: Ich kauf nur Bio Sachen

http://peta.de/vegetarismus/der_eierbetrug.1877.html


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> PS: Zum Thema: Ich kauf nur Bio Sachen
> 
> http://peta.de/vegetarismus/der_eierbetrug.1877.html




Und Du Vielst sicher sein dass dass 100% bio ist gab schon Vorfälle.....


----------



## Chrom123 (26. November 2008)

Slim_Shady schrieb:


> Und Du Vielst sicher sein dass dass 100% bio ist gab schon Vorfälle.....



Ich glaub du hast mich nicht ganz verstanden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum THEMA "ICH KAUFE NUR BIO SACHEN"

D.h. für alle Leute die meinen das sie Fleisch - Eier - Milch usw. von glücklichen Tieren kaufen.


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Nur weil Bio draufsteht ist es noch lange kein Bio Produkt. Siehe den Eierskandal der zur Zeit durch die Medien geht.


----------



## Hirsi325 (26. November 2008)

Wenn ich Tierquälerei schon höre, kommts mir schon hoch...


----------



## dalai (26. November 2008)

Biosachen sind nicht schlecht, jedoch ist eben nicht alles, dass mit BIO angeschrieben ist auch richtiges Bio. Gewisse Bio-Label haben schon richtige Bio-Produkte, meistens sind das kleinere Label die auch nur in einer kleinen Region ihre Ware einkaufen und an die Kunden weiterverkaufen.


----------



## Night falls (26. November 2008)

Die PETA geht mir dermaßen am Allerwertesten vorbei...


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Mensch dazu fähig sowas zu machen?
> 
> 
> PS: Zum Thema: Ich kauf nur Bio Sachen



Auf dem Biohof sterben die Tiere gern.


----------



## Chrom123 (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> Auf dem Biohof sterben die Tiere gern.



So schwer das zu begreifen?


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> So schwer das zu begreifen?




ja, der sinn entzieht sich mir völlig


----------



## Trelan (26. November 2008)

Naja, Otto-Normal-Verbraucher kann sich mittlerweile fast kein teures Fleisch mehr leisten. Ergo --> weil alle Supermarkt-Fleisch kaufen wird sich auch an der Massentierhaltung nix ändern. Und der Staat verhindert es auch, weil Kleinbauern systematisch kaputt gemacht werden.

Gut, dass wir Bauern in der Familie haben, da bekommen wir "gutes" Fleisch (sieht besser aus, schmeckt besser).
Leider haben viele das Glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , die sind dann auf o.g. "Billig"-Fleisch usw. angewiesen....

Aber zu dem Film:
Schlimm, keine Frage, aber KEINE DEUTSCHE Art und Weise... der Film zeigt amerikanische Tiertransporte, evtl. afrikanische Verhältnisse, meinetwegen auch aus Europa. Aber weder die Fahrzeuge, noch die Hintergrundgeräusche (Sprache z.B.) zeigt, dass es Deutschland wäre.
Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es hier in Deutschland nicht auch vorkommt. Aber es ist mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel. 
Auf deutschen Schlachthöfen werden die Tiere betäubt und dann getötet, bzw. gleich getötet... ("... bei vollem Bewusstsein die Haut abgezogen...")
Ansonsten gäbe es auch mächtig Ärger...
Und die Geschichte mit den Ferkeln... dass die Tiere Ohrmarken bekommen und kastriert werden ist nicht sooo dramatisch. Dass muss jeder Bauer machen, auch ohne Massenviehhaltung.


Leider typische PETA-Meinungsmache---


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Ist es wieder soweit? Kommt doch alle Jubeljahre wieder ein Video irgendwo mitten ausser Pampa in dem die Leute ganz ganz böse sind...


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ist es wieder soweit? Kommt doch alle Jubeljahre wieder ein Video irgendwo mitten ausser Pampa in dem die Leute ganz ganz böse sind...




und hier ist der beste von allen


http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3664359489218547625


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> und hier ist der beste von allen
> 
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3664359489218547625


en kompletter film? o.0


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

wir kaufen unser fleich etc von nem hof aus dem nachbar dorf und wisn deshalb immer wie die tiere gehalten werden etc


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Wie ist der Mensch dazu fähig sowas zu machen?


Willkommen auf der Erde! Aber tröste dich, wir sind nicht ewig hier in diesem "Zoo". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ui-W4WKbX5E...feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20W_R-wWFA8

Da seht ihr mal


----------



## Haxxler (26. November 2008)

Tja, so ises halt nunmal. Versteh diese ganzen "ich bin ja so tierlieb und finde dieses Video voll böse und gemein aber gehe trotzdem immer regelmäßig zu McDoof und hol mir Nuggets"-Leute sowieso total bescheuert. Alle die immer am maulen sind, dass man die Tiere doch besser halten soll und so, sind doch die Leute, die sich als erstes über steigende Lebensmittelpreise beschweren...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Tja, so ises halt nunmal. Versteh diese ganzen "ich bin ja so tierlieb und finde dieses Video voll böse und gemein aber gehe trotzdem immer regelmäßig zu McDoof und hol mir Nuggets"-Leute sowieso total bescheuert. Alle die immer am maulen sind, dass man die Tiere doch besser halten soll und so, sind doch die Leute, die sich als erstes über steigende Lebensmittelpreise beschweren...


das seh ich genau so und ich will nicht wissen wieviele heuchler jetzt hier schon gepostet haben.

ich war schon live dabei wie ne kuh geschlachtet wurde es ist nicht schön aber fleisch ist wichtig für den körper und deshalb muss das sein (nicht in mastbetrieben vll aber dann wirds ja wieder teurer blablabla etc. pp)

my 2 cents 

MFG LoD


----------



## lolwtf (26. November 2008)

Ich sag mal die Tiere würden das auch machen wenn die das könnten.

Solche Mastbetriebe und Käfighaltungsbetriebe sind natürlich scheiße aber wir müssen essen und von Luft wird man nicht satt.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2008)

lolwtf schrieb:


> Ich sag mal die Tiere würden das auch machen wenn die das könnten.


Naja, so würd ich das nicht sagen. Menschen können wirklich sehr kreativ sein, wenn's um Folter oder Qualen geht.

Aber wenn man sich zB mal so Tierdokus aus Afrika anschaut, wie so 3-4 Löwen Zebras oder Gazellen jagen, reissen und schon fressen, während es noch lebt und zappelt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Mensch ist halt irgendwie auch nur 'n Tier auf zwei Beinen ...


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das seh ich genau so und ich will nicht wissen wieviele heuchler jetzt hier schon gepostet haben.
> 
> ich war schon live dabei wie ne kuh geschlachtet wurde es ist nicht schön aber fleisch ist wichtig für den körper und deshalb muss das sein (




hm das ist aber komisch,
trotz deiner wissenschaftlich bestimmt sehr korrekten aussage lebe ich seit 10 jahren komplett ohne fleisch, wiege 90 kilo, bin sehr gesund  und sportlich und kann dich verprügeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> hm das ist aber komisch,
> trotz deiner wissenschaftlich bestimmt sehr korrekten aussage lebe ich seit 10 jahren komplett ohne fleisch, wiege 90 kilo, bin sehr gesund  und sportlich und kann dich verprügeln
> 
> 
> ...


es war ja nid so ernst gemeint aber bitte -.-


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

Meine vids sind immernoch die besten wie sie lle hinkommen zum essen und jamie oliver ihnen die speisen serviert heuchler!


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja dann gz und du bist nicht für den tot von tieren verantwortlich, bewirb dich doch mal als jesus (ich mein das nid ironisch is nur ne komische art von humor)



wir können alle machen was wir wollen,
wir können auch alle quatsch labern der nicht stimmt wie bsw dein letzter post.
aber ist auch besser mich anzukacken als irgendwas zu meiner aussage zu schreiben,
denn schliesslich würdest du damit völligst zugeben das du keine ahnung hast.
daumen hoch.


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wir können alle machen was wir wollen,
> wir können auch alle quatsch labern der nicht stimmt wie bsw dein letzter post.
> aber ist auch besser mich anzukacken als irgendwas zu meiner aussage zu schreiben,
> denn schliesslich würdest du damit völligst zugeben das du keine ahnung hast.
> daumen hoch.


mooooment es ist wirklcih wissenschaftlich erwiesen das der körper bestimmte stoffe fast ausschließlich durch fleisch bekommt und durch pflanzen nur in geringer menge also so gesehn hab ich doch recht und mein letzter post war halt quatsch meine güte steinigt mich


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> mooooment es ist wirklcih wissenschaftlich erwiesen das der körper bestimmte stoffe fast ausschließlich durch fleisch bekommt und durch pflanzen nur in geringer menge also so gesehn hab ich doch recht und mein letzter post war halt quatsch meine güte steinigt mich




würde ich ja wenn du da wärst,
und nur fürs protokoll, man kann ganz prima ohne fleisch leben,
man kann sogar ganz prima komplett ohne tierische produkte leben wenn man sich etwas mit seiner ernährung auseinandersetzt.
deine lasche parole "und fleisch gehts nicht" ist einfach nur lächerlich und pisst manche menschen halt einfach an.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> würde ich ja wenn du da wärst,
> und nur fürs protokoll, man kann ganz prima ohne fleisch leben,
> man kann sogar ganz prima komplett ohne tierische produkte leben wenn man sich etwas mit seiner ernährung auseinandersetzt.
> deine lasche parole "und fleisch gehts nicht" ist einfach nur lächerlich und pisst manche menschen halt einfach an.



Die frage ist eher aus falscher "Moral" heraus auf ein saftiges leckeres Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Folienkartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat, den genüssen des Lebens zu verzichten?

Abgesehen davon, sind es Vegetarier und Veganer immer die einem Fleischesser das essen madig reden wollen... und das pisst manche Menschen auch an und trotzdem hört ihr net auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Fleischesser machen entweder kleine Scherze oder sagen Dinge aus Unwissen...


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Peta... alles überzogen. Naja fast alles. 
Solltet euch mal das Cooking Mama spiel von denen ansehen, wessen Truthahn blutet nicht wie frisch geschlachtet wenn man ihn rupft.

Seit diesem Spiel haben sie wirklich alle Glaubwürdigkeit für mich verloren.


Meh, einfach diesen "Bio" Mist kaufen wenn man sich wirklich so darüber Sorgen macht... Ich darf sagen dass es mir so ziemlich egal ist ob mein Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung oder Freiland (was auch immer) kommt, den Unterschied schmecke ich am Ende ja eh nicht...
Vielleicht sollte man etwas gegen überfüllte Ställe und Käfige tun, ja, aber sich deswegen Vegan ernähren? Niemals.


Ich freu' mich auf eure Flames, ha.

In dem Sinne 

_For every animal you don't eat, I'm going to eat three_


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

ich Liebe Fleisch ... weil es mir schmeckt und wenn die Pflanzenfutterer (net bös gemeint^^) meinen das es für sie okay is ohne tierische produkte zu leben^^..bitte..keen akt

solang sie mir net den spaß auf ein leggeres Steak English net vermiesen wollen is mir dat mehr als nur ladde^^

aja Hackepeter...hmm ich liebe dat rohe zeuch^^..könnt ich mich jedesmal rein setzen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Peta... alles überzogen. Naja fast alles.
> Solltet euch mal das Cooking Mama spiel von denen ansehen, wessen Truthahn blutet nicht wie frisch geschlachtet wenn man ihn rupft.
> 
> Seit diesem Spiel haben sie wirklich alle Glaubwürdigkeit für mich verloren.


dir is aber schon klar das das spiel auch kinder spielen oder?


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich Liebe Fleisch ... weil es mir schmeckt und wenn die Pflanzenfutterer (net bös gemeint^^) meinen das es für sie okay is ohne tierische produkte zu leben^^..bitte..keen akt
> 
> solang sie mir net den spaß auf ein leggeres Steak English net vermiesen wollen is mir dat mehr als nur ladde^^
> 
> aja Hackepeter...hmm ich liebe dat rohe zeuch^^..könnt ich mich jedesmal rein setzen^^


/sign


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die frage ist eher aus falscher "Moral" heraus auf ein saftiges leckeres Lammrückensteak mit Pfefferrahmsauce, Folienkartoffeln und einem kleinen Salat, den genüssen des Lebens zu verzichten?
> 
> Abgesehen davon, sind es Vegetarier und Veganer immer die einem Fleischesser das essen madig reden wollen... und das pisst manche Menschen auch an und trotzdem hört ihr net auf
> 
> ...



fürs protokoll,
ich hab angefangen ihn zu kritisieren weil er unwissen verbreitet und ich der lebende beweis bin das er quatsch redet.
darin sehe ich kein madig machen eures fleischkonsums.
ich finde missionare selbst zum kotzen wenns um mein leben geht, aber nur um das klar zu stellen,
jemand der hier öffentlich behauptet mensch bräuchte tote tiere um zu überleben (sonst stirbt er innerhalb einer viertelstunde) empfinde ich als beleidigend mir gegenüber.
also gleiches recht für alle.


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> dir is aber schon klar das das spiel auch kinder spielen oder?




Was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> jemand der hier öffentlich behauptet mensch bräuchte tote tiere um zu überleben (sonst stirbt er innerhalb einer viertelstunde) empfinde ich als beleidigend mir gegenüber.
> also gleiches recht für alle.


äh zeig mir nochmal wo ich das geschrieben hab bitte ich bin immer so vergesslich


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


huch? egal doppelpost sry


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


das du kindern keine nohc lebenden blutenden tiere zumuten kannst

edit: gut sie müsen nicht zwangsweise am leben sein aber es ist zu brutal um es kindern zu zeigen

und mir ist egal wieviel gewalt sie im fernsehn sehn -.- das muss nicht auch noch sein


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das du kindern keine nohc lebenden blutenden tiere zumuten kannst
> 
> edit: gut sie müsen nicht zwangsweise am leben sein aber es ist zu brutal um es kindern zu zeigen
> 
> und mir ist egal wieviel gewalt sie im fernsehn sehn -.- das muss nicht auch noch sein



Hab' ich auch nicht behauptet.
Ich meine, Cooking Mama ist sicher ein tolles spiel nur die PETA VERSION ist der größte Mist den ich je gesehen habe.

http://www.peta.org/cooking-mama/index.asp


Damit du weißt was ich meine.


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Peta... alles überzogen. Naja fast alles.
> Solltet euch mal das Cooking Mama spiel von denen ansehen, wessen Truthahn blutet nicht wie frisch geschlachtet wenn man ihn rupft.
> 
> Seit diesem Spiel haben sie wirklich alle Glaubwürdigkeit für mich verloren.
> ...



die glaubwürdigkeit haben sie eher mit anderen aktionen verloren,
andererseits muss man sich auch mal vorstellen wem die gegenüberstehen.
wenn peta im internet werbung und infoaktionen gegen fleischkonsum und für reflektierteren umgang mit tieren verbreiten empfinden das normalerweise 80% der carnivoren als propaganda oder auch "madig machen".
das man aber in jedem bereich des öffentlichen lebens mit riesigen werbeplakaten von burger king, mcdonalds und subway penetriert wird und einem wirklich überall fettige frikadellen und pommes im tierischen fett frittiert anspringen, das sieht kaum ein fleischesser.


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> äh zeig mir nochmal wo ich das geschrieben hab bitte ich bin immer so vergesslich




hier ist der link

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=78482&st=0


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ...
> das man aber in jedem bereich des öffentlichen lebens mit riesigen werbeplakaten von burger king, mcdonalds und subway penetriert wird...




Warscheinlich weil es einfach als 'normal' angesehen wird, Fleisch zu essen. 
Und ich sehe das auch so, warum auch nicht?


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> hier ist der link
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=78482&st=0


der bringt mich zum ersten post ok einen versuch haste noch


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der bringt mich zum ersten post ok einen versuch haste noch




ich werds bestimmt nicht zweimal zitieren,
ich habs schon einmal getan


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich werds bestimmt nicht zweimal zitieren,
> ich habs schon einmal getan


tja der link bringt mich zum poste des Threaterstellers sry aber ich wüsste nicht wann ich das geschrieben haben sollte.

Ich will dir nich zu nahe treten aber kann es sein das du da was schreibst was ich nie verfasst haben


----------



## Night falls (26. November 2008)

> ...das man aber in jedem bereich des öffentlichen lebens mit riesigen werbeplakaten von burger king, mcdonalds und subway penetriert wird...



Oh man ich musste so lachen, dass ich das nicht unkommentiert lassen kann xD Ich stells mir ziemlich schmerzhaft vor, ständig mit Werbeplakaten penetriert zu werden und kann da auch nur für mich sprechen - aber das ist MIR bisher noch nie passiert... O.O 

Congrats, you just made my day!


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

Fetus schrieb:


> Warscheinlich weil es einfach als 'normal' angesehen wird, Fleisch zu essen.
> Und ich sehe das auch so, warum auch nicht?




naja, fleisch als absolutes hauptnahrungsmittel nr 1,
das in allen möglichen formen täglich dabei ist und auch überall drin ist.
preisdumping ohne ende was dazu führt das fleisch billiger ist als die gleiche menge schokolade.
man muss kein radikaler tierschützer sein um zu erkennen wohin diese affinität und eben das normale ansehen alltäglichen fleischkonsums führt.
massentierhaltung unter furchtbaren bedingungen und darum nutzung von medikamenten auf der einen seite,
fettleibigkeit, herzinfakte und alle möglichen anderen zivilasationskrankheiten bei den konsumenten auf der anderen seite.


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> tja der link bringt mich zum poste des Threaterstellers sry aber ich wüsste nicht wann ich das geschrieben haben sollte.
> 
> Ich will dir nich zu nahe treten aber kann es sein das du da was schreibst was ich nie verfasst haben




ch war schon live dabei wie ne kuh geschlachtet wurde es ist nicht schön aber fleisch ist wichtig für den körper und deshalb muss das sein


----------



## LordofDemons (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ch war schon live dabei wie ne kuh geschlachtet wurde es ist nicht schön aber fleisch ist wichtig für den körper und deshalb muss das sein


fleisch ist auch wichtig für den körper und um an fleisch zu kommen muss ein tier sterben (logisch meiner meinung nach)

ok und jetzt les ich den satz solange bis ich den abschnitt finde in dem steht das du sterben musst

edit: Veerne ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett und bis morgen so ca. 17 Uhr haste mir dann bitte herausgesucht wo ich geschrieben habe das du sterben musst danke!


----------



## Vreen (26. November 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> fleisch ist auch wichtig für den körper und um an fleisch zu kommen muss ein tier sterben (logisch meiner meinung nach)
> 
> ok und jetzt les ich den satz solange bis ich den abschnitt finde in dem steht das du sterben musst
> 
> edit: Veerne ich geh jetzt mal ins Bett und bis morgen so ca. 17 Uhr haste mir dann bitte herausgesucht wo ich geschrieben habe das du sterben musst danke!




ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber die beschreibung sterben in 15 minuten war karikiert,
whatever, du hast geschreben fleisch ist wichtig und darum muss es sein.
wenns deiner meinung anch sein muss geht wohl auch nicht anders als fleisch zu konsumieren.

und das ist hühnerkacke.


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> ob dus glaubst oder nicht, aber die beschreibung sterben in 15 minuten war karikiert,
> whatever, du hast geschreben fleisch ist wichtig und darum muss es sein.
> wenns deiner meinung anch sein muss geht wohl auch nicht anders als fleisch zu konsumieren.
> 
> und das ist hühnerkacke.




fleisch is net wichtig aba Tierischeeiweisse schon. veganer leben definitiv net gesund da kannste erzählen wat du willst. aba solange du noch milchprodukte, eier etc futterst lebste net ungesund (sehr warscheinlich sogar gesünder^^)


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> fleisch is net wichtig aba Tierischeeiweisse schon. veganer leben definitiv net gesund da kannste erzählen wat du willst. aba solange du noch milchprodukte, eier etc futterst lebste net ungesund (sehr warscheinlich sogar gesünder^^)




irrtum,

tierische eiweiße werden vom körper leichter aufgenommen und verarbeitet als pflanzliche,
das heisst wenn man beruflich als bodybuilder arbeitet wird man um fleisch nicht herum kommen,
ansonsten gibts da keine notwendigkeit.
es gibt einen geringen prozentsatz von menschen die allerdings wirklich nicht ohne tierische produkte klar kommen und konzentrationsprobleme durch vitamin b12 mangel bekommen weil sie diesen vitaminausgleich durch zb nüsse nicht verarbeiten können,
aber der liegt bei unter einem prozent.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

ok auch gut^^ hab mcih da nie näher mit befasst aba meinte hab sowas ma gehört aba echt ka ob das so genau stimmt^^ ich glaub dir ma

aba fleisch is auf jeden fall lecker und solange des so ist werd cih net drauf verzichten.


----------



## Realtec (27. November 2008)

tierquäler gehörn nach meiner meinung nach, genauso abgeschlachtet, wie sie es mit ihrem opfer getan haben.

hatte letztens nochn video gesehen wo ein japanisches model eine lebende baby katze mit ihren stilettos zertreten hat

holt die waffen raus brüder und schwestern es ist zeit fürs blutbad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!! nieder mit den tierquälern!


----------



## Trelan (27. November 2008)

Also ich esse fast nur Vegetarier... äh... Pflanzenfresser....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich sehe Tiere auch lieber in ihrer natürlichen Umgebung:

Mit Kartoffeln un Gemüse auf´m Teller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> tierquäler gehörn nach meiner meinung nach, genauso abgeschlachtet, wie sie es mit ihrem opfer getan haben.
> 
> hatte letztens nochn video gesehen wo ein japanisches model eine lebende baby katze mit ihren stilettos zertreten hat
> 
> ...



tierquäler könnt ich auch massakriern... liebe tiere über alles und kann  keiner fliege was zuleide tun^^ aber ja cih esse fleisch^^


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> tierquäler gehörn nach meiner meinung nach, genauso abgeschlachtet, wie sie es mit ihrem opfer getan haben.
> 
> hatte letztens nochn video gesehen wo ein japanisches model eine lebende baby katze mit ihren stilettos zertreten hat
> 
> ...




tja, die leberwurst auf dem brot war auch mal ein baby kann ich da nur sagen.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> tja, die leberwurst auf dem brot war auch mal ein baby kann ich da nur sagen.



schon möglich aber das tierchen wurde dan getötet damit andere was zu essen ham und net einfach so aus spass


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> schon möglich aber das tierchen wurde dan getötet damit andere was zu essen ham und net einfach so aus spass



das tierchen wird wenig verständnis dafür haben das du ausgerechnet es essen musstes und nicht lieber ne banane hättest essen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das tierchen wird wenig verständnis dafür haben das du ausgerechnet es essen musstes und nicht lieber ne banane hättest essen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das tierchen würds gar net erst gebn wenn menschen kein flesich essen würden. das wurde ja 99%ig nur dafür gezüchtet damit mans dann wider essen kann


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> das tierchen würds gar net erst gebn wenn menschen kein flesich essen würden. das wurde ja 99%ig nur dafür gezüchtet damit mans dann wider essen kann




deswegen kann es dankbar sein und man kann es ruhigen gewissens töten?
ziemliche nazischeisse für meine ohren,
aber ich geb dir auch recht,
es sollte viel weniger gezüchtet werden.
dann wär auch der wasserverbrauch und die methangasproduktion weltweit wesentlich weniger groß,
methan ist übrigens das schlimmere treibhausgas als co².
weniger gezüchtet wird nur bei weniger nachfrage,
das richtet sich dann an die konsumenten, also an die meisten hier.

also, tut was für die umwelt, esst weniger steak und schnitzel ;-)


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Vreen, ich kann dich voll verstehen. War selber über 10 Jahre Vegetarier und hab die gleichen Argumente gebracht. Allerdings hab ich dann aus diversen Gründen meinen Speiseplan wieder erweitert. Das schlimmste was ich fand war, dass man sich als Vegetarier für was besseres / schlaueres gehalten hat.

Dabei vergisst man: Ein Lebewesen braucht das andere als Nahrung. Das ist Naturgesetz. Dein Obst und Gemüse was du isst, waren auch mal Lebewesen. Zwar auf einer viel geringeren Komplexitätsstufe, aber dennoch: Du tötest ebenfalls, um zu essen.

Dass damit natürlich nicht Massentierhaltung unter perversen Umständen gemeint ist, sollte klar sein. Das ist nur mit die Endstufe dessen, auf was für Ideen der Mensch kommen kann, wenn er seinen Respekt vorm Leben verliert.

Ebenfalls glaub ich, dass die "energetische Qualität" des Fleisches stark davon abhängt, wie das Tier gehalten wurde, wie es gelebt hat und auch, wie es geschlachtet wurde, da die Informationen des Umfelds ja quasi 1:1 ins Fleisch gehen. Bei der Schwangerschaft, beim Wachstum oder durch das Blut und andere Körperflüssigkeiten, die den ganzen Körper durchziehen.
Ein Tier was kaum bzw keinen Auslauf hat, permanent unter Schmerzen steht, zusammen mit anderen Tieren, denen es ähnlich geht, weil sie vielleicht schlecht gehalten werden und noch Medikamente bekommen, wird eine andere Qualität an Fleisch produzieren, wie eins, was natürlich aufgewachsen ist und ständig auf der Weide rumrennen konnte.

Diese Informationen nimmt man durch das Essen auf. Von daher ists für mich persönlich schon wichtig, dass ich Fleisch von "glücklichen Tieren" esse, ums mal mit dem Volksmund zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Vreen schrieb:


> das tierchen wird wenig verständnis dafür haben das du ausgerechnet es essen musstes und nicht lieber ne banane hättest essen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich glaube Tiere wissen weniger vom Tod, wie wir ihnen zurechnen.


----------



## dragon1 (27. November 2008)

Hmmm wieder was neues gelernt:
Man kann also doch ohne Fleisch leben.
Ich zwar trotzdem nicht aber gz an alle die es schaffen.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Ja, eigentlich sehr gut sogar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt viel Zeug, um dem Körper die Proteine und Eiweise zu geben, die er braucht. Dass es unbedingt Fleisch sein muß und das "wissenschaftlich bewiesen" ist, ist Volksglaube. Inzwischen gibts schonwieder andere "wissenschaftliche Beweise". Die ändern doch ständig ihren Standpunkt.

Dazu muß man sich aber auch sehr ausgewogen ernähren, am besten mit 'ner Frau an der Seite, die selber Vegetarierin ist und gern kocht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wer zB nur Nudeln, Käsebrot und TK-Spinatpizza isst, wird über kurz oder lang Mangelerscheinungen bekommen, auch wenn er's dann nicht realisieren will.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> das tierchen wird wenig verständnis dafür haben das du ausgerechnet es essen musstes und nicht lieber ne banane hättest essen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was das Tierchen davon hält ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe... es ist mein Essen und nichts weiter...
Aber es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch du mit den dummen Anti-Fleisch Sprüchen anfängst... Vegetarierer sind in dem Punkt eben doch alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> Was das Tierchen davon hält ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe... es ist mein Essen und nichts weiter...



qft!


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was das Tierchen davon hält ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe... es ist mein Essen und nichts weiter...
> *Aber es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch du mit den dummen Anti-Fleisch Sprüchen anfängst... Vegetarierer sind in dem Punkt eben doch alle gleich
> 
> 
> ...




100% /sign

hab damit auch schon irgendwie mit gerechnet^^

Hab nur erwartet das es früher kommt^^


----------



## nuriina (27. November 2008)

Erstmal: Ich esse auch Fleisch. Aber ein sollte doch allen klar sein: Die Massen an Fleisch die heutzutage gegessen werden sind nicht mehr normal. Morgens Salami, Leberwurst etc, Mittags ein Steak zwischendurch einen Burger usw. Da kannst du jeden Arzt fragen das das nicht gesund ist. Früher wurde zu Feiertagen mal die Kuh geschlachtet, sonst war sie für die Milch da.

Ich denke es wäre besser einfach weniger aber dafür qualitativ besseres Fleisch (d.h. auch von Tieren aus besserer Haltung) zu essen. Damit würde man auch der Massenhaltung entgegenwirken. Btw aus Japan kommen die meisten ältesten Mensch und die essen bekanntlich mehr Fisch als Fleisch. ;-)


----------



## Artherk (27. November 2008)

Ne ne ne das mal wieder ne diskussion... also ich steh auf der seite der Fleischfresser.. ich liebe fleisch hmm lecker... und an alle vegetarier da drausen ... wenn ihr wirklich die tier so doll lieb habt warum futtert ihr ihnen dann das fressen weg?XD Müssen se elendich verhungern ... 
Ne aber jetz ernsthaft es ging doch schon immer nach dem Prinzip fressen oder gefressen werden .. und genau das praktiziert der mensch auch.. wir sind eben die dominanteste spezies auf dem planeten und können also auch alles futter was so rumrennt... was nicht heißt das wir selbst nich auch ab und zu auf der speißekarte stehen, nicht nur bei tieren sondern auch bei unseren eigenen artgenossen (siehe den kanibalen aus rotenburg) 

also regt euch nicht übers fleisch essen auf  sons kommt ihr auf den teller
also ich freu mich auf die flames 
In diesem sinne euer arthi


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2008)

1 Kilo Fleisch = 25 Kilo Getreide

Und in Afrika verhungern Kinder


Ich ess trotzdem Fleisch aus Massentierhaltung, weils halt günstig ist :/
Und Fleisch im Allgemeinen weils schmeckt...
Bin zu inkonsequent, kenn auch total lockere Veganer ^^


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Es ist mir eigentlich völlig egal ob jemand Vegetarier ist oder nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mich stört:
- Wo Bio steht ist nicht immer Bio drinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Tiere erleiden sehr viele unnötige Qualen ... und erzählt mir nicht es geht hier nur um den profit, die leute haben spaß daran tieren zu quälen 
- Diese "Wayne ob das Tier sich gequält hat" Einstellung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meiner Meinung nach haben die Leute denen so etwas komplett egal ist, echte Moral & Ethik - Defizite.


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2008)

Artherk schrieb:


> Ne ne ne das mal wieder ne diskussion... also ich steh auf der seite der Fleischfresser.. ich liebe fleisch hmm lecker...



Ich mag Fleisch auch...ein schlechtes Gewissen hab ich trotzdem wenn ich welches aus Massentierhaltung esse.



> und an alle vegetarier da drausen ... wenn ihr wirklich die tier so doll lieb habt warum futtert ihr ihnen dann das fressen weg?XD Müssen se elendich verhungern ...



Der Spruch ist ungefähr so witzig wie das Bild eines aufgeblähten toten Pferdes.
Dein Essen isst anderen Menschen das Essen weg.



> Ne aber jetz ernsthaft es ging doch schon immer nach dem Prinzip fressen oder gefressen werden .. und genau das praktiziert der mensch auch.. wir sind eben die dominanteste spezies auf dem planeten und können also auch alles futter was so rumrennt...



Stimmt, wir sind die dominanteste Spezies auf diesem Planeten...und treiben ihn in den Untergang. Mit jeder Tierart die ausstirbt gerät das Ökosystem weiter aus dem Gleichgewicht...würden die Menschen aussterben wär die Welt innerhalb von 50 Jahren wieder das perfekte Ökosystem.
Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der Mensch ein Pflanzenfresser ist...



> was nicht heißt das wir selbst nich auch ab und zu auf der speißekarte stehen, nicht nur bei tieren sondern auch bei unseren eigenen artgenossen (siehe den kanibalen aus rotenburg)


Mjam, Menschenfleisch...0% der amerikanischen Bevölkerung machen bestimmt Spaß beim Futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> also regt euch nicht übers fleisch essen auf  sons kommt ihr auf den teller
> also ich freu mich auf die flames
> In diesem sinne euer arthi


Einer der unqualifiziertesten Beiträge die ich in diesem Forum je gelesen habe...


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Doofe Frage... warum sollte ich mich darum kümmern wie es meinem ESSEN geht?
Solange es nicht direkt tödlich für mich ist, interessiert es mich einen Mist woher das Fleisch kommt... ich werde auch nicht aufhören Fleisch zu essen und schon garnicht werde ich mich dafür einsetzen das ich bald 40&#8364; für ein Schnitzel bezahlen muss, damit irgendwelche Realitätsfernen Fanatiker freudig auf du und du in Einträchtigkeit mit meinem verdammten Essen auf der Wiese herumtollen können...



> Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der Mensch ein Pflanzenfresser ist


Quasi ins Klo gegriffen... der Mensch ist ein Allesfresser wie die meisten Primaten... wir haben sowohl Mahlzähne als auch Reißzähne, wobei letztere durch den Fakt das wir nicht mehr das Essen reißen müssen, sondern es Mundgerecht serviert bekommen, sich etwas zurückgebildet haben...


----------



## Qonix (27. November 2008)

Wir haben uns ja wohl nicht an die Spitze der Nahrungskette gekämpft um dann Grünzeug zu essen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Doofe Frage... warum sollte ich mich darum kümmern wie es meinem ESSEN geht?
> Solange es nicht direkt tödlich für mich ist, interessiert es mich einen Mist woher das Fleisch kommt... ich werde auch nicht aufhören Fleisch zu essen und schon garnicht werde ich mich dafür einsetzen das ich bald 40€ für ein Schnitzel bezahlen muss, damit irgendwelche Realitätsfernen Fanatiker freudig auf du und du in Einträchtigkeit mit meinem verdammten Essen auf der Wiese herumtollen können...



Tolle Einstellung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn ich sowas höre, bin ich mir echt ziemlich sicher das das du im 2ten Weltkrieg zu denen gehört hättest, die ohne Skrupel Juden ermordet hätten.

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Ich seh das genauso wie Selor. Und ich wüsste nicht, dass die Juden im dritten Reich getötet wurden um zu Essen verarbeitet zu werden... Aber die Nazikeule ist doch so bequem, gelle?

Wenn ich deine drei Smileys und die haltlosen Anschuldigungen höre, bin ich mir echt ziemlich sicher, dass du in deinem Keller Kinder vergewaltigst und Babys tötest.

Das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quasi ins Klo gegriffen... der Mensch ist ein Allesfresser wie die meisten Primaten... wir haben sowohl Mahlzähne als auch Reißzähne, wobei letztere durch den Fakt das wir nicht mehr das Essen reißen müssen, sondern es Mundgerecht serviert bekommen, sich etwas zurückgebildet haben...


Hübsche Reißzähne...so wunderbar....reißzahnmäßig.

Unsere Schneidezähne sind zum Zerteilen von Gemüse da...hätten wir "Reißzähne", würden wir nicht halb so lange zum Zerkleinern von Fleisch brauchen...wenn ich allerdings ne Möhre esse....


----------



## Lillyan (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Quasi ins Klo gegriffen... der Mensch ist ein Allesfresser wie die meisten Primaten... wir haben sowohl Mahlzähne als auch Reißzähne, wobei letztere durch den Fakt das wir nicht mehr das Essen reißen müssen, sondern es Mundgerecht serviert bekommen, sich etwas zurückgebildet haben...


Selbst wenn wir Reißzähne hätten (ich bezweifle, dass man sie so bezeichnen kann)... wir haben auch einen Blinddarm, den wir nicht brauchen. Männer haben Brustwarzen, die sie nicht wirklich brauchen. Nur weil etwas da ist muss man es noch lange nicht nutzen oder ist auch oftmals nur ein "Überbleibsel". Das soll nicht heißen, dass ich nur Gemüse esse, jedoch fand ich die Argumentation recht schwach. Sagt doch einfach "Ich esse Fleisch, weil es mir schmeckt" und versucht nicht irgendwelche Gründe zu erfinden.


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Ich seh das genauso wie Selor. Und ich wüsste nicht, dass die Juden im dritten Reich getötet wurden um zu Essen verarbeitet zu werden... Aber die Nazikeule ist doch so bequem, gelle?
> 
> Wenn ich deine drei Smileys und die haltlosen Anschuldigungen höre, bin ich mir echt ziemlich sicher, dass du in deinem Keller Kinder vergewaltigst und Babys tötest.
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung.



Im dritten Reich wurden Menschen auch zu Seife verarbeitet - aber rechtfertigt es das ?

Meiner Meinung nach haben hier ein paar eine ziemlich primitive Einstellung.
Hauptsache mir gehts gut, rest egal - einfache Lebenseinstellung, gell?
Ihr zwei seid vor allem völlig immun gegen Gefühle, habt keine Moral und keine Ethik. 
Sry, aber wenn jemand so ein Video, in dem Tiere auf brutale Weise misshandelt werden, kalt bleibt, bleibt auch beim Leid des Menschen kalt.

Ich finde es einfach sehr traurig, das sowas manchen Leuten total egal ist.
Und bitte sag mir nicht das das haltlose Anschuldigungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> Sagt doch einfach "Ich esse Fleisch, weil es mir schmeckt" und versucht nicht irgendwelche Gründe zu erfinden.



War es nicht so, dass da jemand mit der absurden Aussage "Menschen sind Pflanzenfresser" irgendwelche Gründe für den Vegetarismus zu finden versucht hat? ô.o Menschen sind offensichtlich KEINE Pflanzenfresser, sondern Allesfresser - egal ob nun Reißzähne oder nicht.



> Ihr zwei seid vor allem völlig immun gegen Gefühle, habt keine Moral und keine Ethik.
> Sry, aber wenn jemand so ein Video, in dem Tiere auf brutale Weise misshandelt werden, kalt bleibt, bleibt auch beim Leid des Menschen kalt.



Da machst du dir es aber seehr sehr einfach. Du meinst also, nur weil wir Fleisch essen und Zuchttiere als das betrachten was sie sind - Essen, sind wir  gleich völlig Gefühlskalt? Ich weiß nicht auf welches Video du dich beziehst, aber in dem Video vom Anfang des Threads habe ich beim kurzen durchzappen lediglich ein paar Hühner in einer Legebatterie gesehen. Tiermißhandlung zum Spaß kann ich genausowenig gutheißen wie die meisten anderen, aber wenn mein Essen effektiv hergestellt wird, seh ich da keine große Sache drin.

Und das mit der Judenseife halte ich für ein hartnäckiges Gerücht, und selbst wenn - Ich kann von mir selber behaupten, dass ich niemals bewusst Menschenseife kaufen würde und das reicht mir vollkommen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

ich stimme dir zu Chrom. Mich kott es an das sich manche hier als Herscherrase sehen.
und meinen Tiere sind ja eh nur Essen.

Ich findee es ok das Tiere geschlachtet werden irgendwas müsen wir ja essen dennoch sollte Das Tier bis dahin ein glückliches Leben haben und keinen massenhaltung in einer halle das hat etwas mit Respekt und achtung gegenüber den Tieren zu tun!


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Im dritten Reich wurden Menschen auch zu Seife verarbeitet - aber rechtfertigt es das ?
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach haben hier ein paar eine ziemlich primitive Einstellung.
> Hauptsache mir gehts gut, rest egal - einfache Lebenseinstellung, gell?
> ...



Ohja, nur weil es mir furz piepens egal ist welches Schwein ich gerade verputze bin ich natürlich ein ganz pöser pöser Rechter-Judenschlächter und ein gefühlskaltes Monster und sowieso ganz ganz schlecht und da ich auch noch Killerspiele spiele, bin ich auch noch ein total psychopathischer Attentäter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Falathrim, ich weiß ja nicht wie du isst aber ich krieg auch rohes Fleisch sehr schnell klein, wenn ich meine Eckzähne benutze...
Und Lillyan, ich brauche keine Gründe um zu rechtfertigen das ich Fleisch esse... doch wenn wer solchen Schwachsinn wie "Menschen sind Pflanzenfresser" von sich gibt, werde ich das sicher nicht stehen lassen...

Tja Kamui... der Mensch ist nunmal hier auf diesem Planeten die Spitze der Nahrungskette, er IST die Herrscherrasse auf diesem Planeten... und ich fühle mich da oben ganz wohl... warum sollte ich etwas, das ich sowieso liebend gerne töte und esse auch noch gut behandeln... welch Heuchelei gibst du dich da eigentlich hin?


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> Mich kott es an das sich manche hier als Herscherrase sehen.



Begriffe aus dem dritten Reich sind ja anscheinend wieder ganz groß in Mode hier... Blöd nur, dass wir streng genommen WIRKLICH die Herrscherrasse auf diesem Planeten sind, ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht.

EDIT: @Naarg unter mir: Auweia, jetzt hast du Chrom absolut recht gegeben... Wir vergasen die Hühner hier auchnoch - wir Fleischfresser sind in der Tat keinen Deut besser als die Nazis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naarg (27. November 2008)

Das Vid kommt aus den USA, oder? In Deutschland werden die Hühner meistens bewusstlos gegast ("Tierschutzgesetzt")
Wer das nicht möchte, sollte Fleisch vom lokalen Bauer kaufen, man unterstützt die heimische Wirtschaft, und unterstützt nicht die "industrielle" Fleischgewinnung der Supermarktketten. Prinzipiell habe ich nix gegens Tierfressen, solage diese Human gehalten werden.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Begriffe aus dem dritten Reich sind ja anscheinend wieder ganz groß in Mode hier... Blöd nur, dass wir streng genommen WIRKLICH die Herrscherrasse auf diesem Planeten sind, ob es dir nun gefällt oder nicht.




Hey ich glaub ein Nazzi hat auch mal das wort Planeten in den Mund genommen glaube ich sind wohl doch wieder im kommen ja. *idiot*


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Du willst mir jetzt also erzählen, dass du bei dem Wort Herrscher-/Herrenrasse nicht sofort ans Nazideutschland denkst? Falls dies so ist frage ich mich hinter welchem PLANETEN (achmeingott) du wohnst, dass du solche Wissenslücken hast...


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Und Lillyan, ich brauche keine Gründe um zu rechtfertigen das ich Fleisch esse... doch wenn wer solchen Schwachsinn wie "Menschen sind Pflanzenfresser" von sich gibt, werde ich das sicher nicht stehen lassen...
> 
> Tja Kamui... der Mensch ist nunmal hier auf diesem Planeten die Spitze der Nahrungskette, er IST die Herrscherrasse auf diesem Planeten... und ich fühle mich da oben ganz wohl... warum sollte ich etwas, das ich sowieso liebend gerne töte und esse auch noch gut behandeln... dann wäre ich erst Recht ein Heuchler...



Weil du keine Ahnung hast?
Der Mensch IST biologisch gesehen ein Pflanzenfresser, ob du es nun magst oder nicht. 

Und zum Thema "Herrscherrasse":
Das kommt bei Diskussionen nach PETA-Filmen immer...
Die jeweils andere Seite wird als Nazi/Judenschlächter/etc. dargestellt...da gibt es übrigens etwas sehr schönes, nämlich Godwin's Law:
"Mit zunehmender Länge einer Online-Diskussion nähert sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Vergleich mit Hitler oder den Nazis dem Wert Eins an" (Übersetzt)

Stimmt mal wieder...


----------



## Naarg (27. November 2008)

"Gott segnete sie (Mann und Frau) und sprach zu ihnen: Seid fruchtbar und vermehret euch, bevölkert die Erde, unterwerft sie euch und herrscht über die Fische des Meeres, über die Vögel des Himmels und über alle Tiere, die sich auf dem Land regen"

Das ist nicht wirklich Nazi, das ist leider Christlich bzw alle Religionen, die auf dem Judentum basieren (Das tun ja einige) (glaube aber nicht das Gott sowas pervereses gemeint hat)


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Du willst mir jetzt also erzählen, dass du bei dem Wort Herrscher-/Herrenrasse nicht sofort ans Nazideutschland denkst?



öhm nein eigentlich nicht mir schwirren nicht so abstruse gedanken im kopf. tut mir leid.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2008)

Nochmal Falathrim... der Mensch ist ein ALLESfresser... er kann sowohl pflanzliche Nahrung als auch fleischliche Nahrung verarbeiten... wäre er ein reiner Pflanzenfresser würden wir gar kein Fleisch essen können, weil uns dafür dann die entsprechenden Enzyme zum auflösen der Nährstoffe aus dem Fleisch fehlen würden...


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> War es nicht so, dass da jemand mit der absurden Aussage "Menschen sind Pflanzenfresser" irgendwelche Gründe für den Vegetarismus zu finden versucht hat? ô.o Menschen sind offensichtlich KEINE Pflanzenfresser, sondern Allesfresser - egal ob nun Reißzähne oder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. *"Lediglich"* ein paar Hühner in einer Legebatterie... 
Du bestätigst meine Aussagen dadurch nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2. Egal ob Zuchttiere primär zum Essen da sind oder nicht, sie spüren, genau wie Menschen, auch Schmerz, haben Angst & Stress. Woher nimmst DU dir das Recht, zu bestimmen, das so ein Lebewesen ein qualvolles Leben & einen schrecklichen Tod haben soll?

3. "Tiermißhandlung zum Spaß kann ich genausowenig gutheißen wie die meisten anderen..." 
Also hast du grundsätzlich nichts gegen Tiermisshandlung?

4. Könntest du mal das Video ganz anschauen

5. Solltest du wirklich über deine Einstellung nachdenken


----------



## Falathrim (27. November 2008)

Naarg schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich Nazi, das ist leider Christlich (glaube aber nicht das Gott sowas pervereses gemeint hat)



Und ich frag mich mal wieder:
Was ist schlimmer...


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> öhm nein eigentlich nicht mir schwirren nicht so abstruse gedanken im kopf. tut mir leid.



Na, bei deinem geringen Alter sehe ich dir das mal nach... Aber in der Oberstufe wirst du Nazideutschland noch durchnehmen und dir dieses Wissen aneignen können. (Gesetzt den Fall du besuchst ein Gymnasium/Gesamtschule)

Ich würde sagen damit können wir die elendige Nazikeule wieder in die Tasche packen aus der sie hervorgesprungen ist und uns aufs Thema konzentrieren...



> "Lediglich" ein paar Hühner in einer Legebatterie...
> Du bestätigst meine Aussagen dadurch nur



Deine Aussagen, dass ich Menschen verachte und mir unberührt angucke wie sie sterben, oder Seife aus ihnen herstellen würde? Ich denke nicht!
MEINE Aussage, dass mir drietens ist wo mein Essen herkommt? Ja, die bestätige ich damit!



> Also hast du grundsätzlich nichts gegen Tiermisshandlung?



Ich hab nichts gegen Massentierhaltung, wenn du das meinst - aber das sagte ich ja schon.


----------



## nalcarya (27. November 2008)

Ich schaue mir das Video gar nicht erst an... ich bin mir auch ohne explizite bildliche Darstellung dessen bewusst was u.U. mit manchen Tieren geschieht und finde das auch keineswegs in Ordnung. Da ich Fleisch aber trotzdem sehr gern esse weil es mir gut schmeckt und nicht bereit bin generell darauf zu verzichten muss ich wohl oder übel damit leben dass ein so misshandeltes Tier durchaus auch auf meinem Teller landen könnte.

Bin ich jetzt auch potentielle Judenmörderin und absolut gefühl-, moral- und ethiklos? :x

Das Problem ist dabei ja hauptsächlich, dass ich als Otto-Normal-Verbraucher in keinster Weise nachvollziehen kann wo das Fleisch an der jeweiligen Theke herkommt und nur die Möglichkeit habe auf die Angaben des Verkäufers zu vertrauen. 
Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, beispielsweise private Metzgereien, wo von Hand geschlachtet wird, wo man dem Händler vertrauen kann weil er selbst schlachtet und man ihn persönlich kennt. Aber erstens muss man sowas erst mal in greifbarer Nähe haben und zweitens sind kleine Metzgereien meist teurer als Supermarkt-Fleischtheken.
Letztendlich also großteils eine Frage des Geldes :/

Ich persönlich hab den Vorteil, dass ich vom Land komme... unsere Nachbarn haben bis vor wenigen Jahren (bis sie in Rente gegangen sind^^) noch selbst Kühe gehalten, regelmäßig frische Milch verkauft und ab und an geschlachtet. Da wussten wir dann zu 100% wo das Fleisch herkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie gesagt, diese Möglichkeit(en) hat nicht jeder, geschweige denn dass es sich jeder leisten könnte. Und wie ebenfalls schon gesagt würde ich persönlich dann lieber das bisschen schlechte Gewissen in Kauf nehmen als aus reiner Vorsicht ganz auf mein lieb gewonnenes Jägerschnitzel zu verzichten.
Was für mich aber noch lange kein Grund ist etwas gegen Vegetarier zu haben. Das sollte imho jeder so halten wie er es mit seinem Gewissen und seiner Gesundheit vereinbaren kann. 
So tolerant ich allerdings Vegetariern gegenüber bin verlange ich die gleiche Toleranz für diejenigen, die eben lieber Fleisch essen... ich erinnere mich da ein Mädel aus meinem Abiturjahrgang... die saß in der Mittagspause neben einem auf der Bank während man beispielsweise Spagetthi mit Hackfleisch vom Schulimbiss aß und gab so Kommentare wie "Bääh, wie eklig du bist" "Wie kannst du nur, hast du gar kein Gewissen?" o.ä von sich.

Solche Leute dürfen sich imho auch nciht über ähnlich nette/witzige Kommentare von "Fleischfressern" beschweren - da ist auch die größte Toleranzgrenze irgendwann überschritten Oo


----------



## Kamui Shiro (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Na, bei deinem geringen Alter sehe ich dir das mal nach... Aber in der Oberstufe wirst du Nazideutschland noch durchnehmen und dir dieses Wissen aneignen können. (Gesetzt den Fall du besuchst ein Gymnasium/Gesamtschule)
> 
> Ich würde sagen damit können wir die elendige Nazikeule wieder in die Tasche packen aus der sie hervorgesprungen ist und uns aufs Thema konzentrieren...




erkenne die ironie wenn sie dir ins gesicht springt. ich meinte ich finde es nicht gut wen jedes wort direkt ins Nazi interpretiert wird. ich denke adolf hitler goebells etc habben so ziemliich jedes wort in den Mund genommen weil es
nunmal teil er deutschen sprache ist >.<


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> erkenne die ironie wenn sie dir ins gesicht springt.



Wenn dein Beitrag Ironie war, dann fährt meine Oma im Hühnerstall Motorrad (sie tut es nicht)


----------



## Brimbur (27. November 2008)

Um die Simpsons zu zitieren: "Ich bin Veganer der stufe 5, Ich esse nichts was einen Schatten wirft"!


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Na, bei deinem geringen Alter sehe ich dir das mal nach... Aber in der Oberstufe wirst du Nazideutschland noch durchnehmen und dir dieses Wissen aneignen können. (Gesetzt den Fall du besuchst ein Gymnasium/Gesamtschule)
> 
> Ich würde sagen damit können wir die elendige Nazikeule wieder in die Tasche packen aus der sie hervorgesprungen ist und uns aufs Thema konzentrieren...
> 
> ...



1. Hmm.. könnte man ja in entferntester Weise vermuten, wenn dich so ein VIdeo nicht berührt. (Menschen verachte, woher hast du das jetzt?)
2. Nein, ich meinte eigentlich ob du nichts gegen Tierquälerei hast, aber mit der Antwort hast du mir meine Frage auch schon beantwortet.


Mir geht es nicht darum OB man Fleisch ist, allerdings erschreckt es mich wirklich wie man Batteriehaltung verharmlosen kann, und es einem komplett egal ist ob das Tier auf dem Teller gelitten hat oder nicht.


----------



## Brimbur (27. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> 1. Hmm.. könnte man ja in entferntester Weise vermuten, wenn dich so ein VIdeo nicht berührt. (Menschen verachte, woher hast du das jetzt?)
> 2. Nein, ich meinte eigentlich ob du nichts gegen Tierquälerei hast, aber mit der Antwort hast du mir meine Frage auch schon beantwortet.
> 
> 
> Mir geht es nicht darum OB man Fleisch ist, allerdings erschreckt es mich wirklich wie man Batteriehaltung verharmlosen kann, und es einem komplett egal ist ob das Tier auf dem Teller gelitten hat oder nicht.





Ich leide auch an so ner ganzen menge (Zur zeit leide ich gerade an ner fiesen erkältung)! Für mich macht ja auch keiner nen Forumsthread auf. Wie sagt man so schön: der Zweck heiligt die Mittel. 
Oder sehe es mal von dieser Seite. Durch den "schrecklichen" Tod sterben die Tiere wahrhaftig als Märtyrer und es gibts da sicher ne menge Islamisten, die sie darum beneiden... also alles halb so wild!


----------



## Vibria (27. November 2008)

Also, ich bin kein täglicher Fleisch-Esser. Trotzdem esse ich es ganz gerne und finde es auch in Ordnung, weil es auch meine Meinung ist, dass es der Natur des Menschen entspricht. Es wurde ja schon gesagt, der Mensch ist ein "Allesfresser".

Dennoch seh ich es auch so, dass eine derartige Tierhaltung nicht geduldet werden kann. Bei den Tieren, die wir hauptsächlich verzehren (Hühner, Schweine, Kühe) handelt es sich ja um "verhältnismäßig" hoch entwickelte Tiere, die dazu imstande sind, Angst und Stress zu verspüren. Und jedes Lebewesen, dass zu so einem Leid-Empfinden fähig ist, sollte nicht solchen Zuständen ausgesetzt sein (Das gilt für jede Art von Tierquälerei). - Mal abgesehen davon, dass Hormone, die bei Stess und Angst ausgeschüttet werden, dem Fleisch schaden...

Ich persönlich versuche für meinen Teil, meine Eier, meine Milch und mein Fleisch so einzukaufen, dass ich weiß, wo es herkommt. Auch wenn man beim örtlichen Bauernhof etwas mehr bezahlt. Und damit kann ich dann auch gut leben...
Und selbst, wenn es keinen Hof in der Nähe gibt. In kleineren Orten, weiß man auch, wo der Supermarkt sein Fleisch herkriegt. Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, ein Auge darauf zu haben, woher das Essen kommt, sollte man diese auch nutzen.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Oh Selor, das tut ja selbst Fleischfressern beim Lesen weh: "warum sollte ich etwas, das ich sowieso liebend gerne töte und esse auch noch gut behandeln... welch Heuchelei gibst du dich da eigentlich hin?"

Einfache Antwort: Aus Respekt! Das Lebewesen, was du lediglich als Mahlzeit siehst, erfüllt dir ein Bedürfnis, tut dir quasi einen "gefallen". Auch wenn du's nicht kennst. Aber einfach ein Gefühl von Dankbarkeit, Anerkennung oder Respekt wäre nicht verkehrt - und kostet ja schließlich auch nichts.
Und das eine schließt das andere ja schließlich nicht aus. Oder glaubst du, wenn du anfangen würdest, für die Tiere was zu empfinden, könntest du kein Fleisch mehr essen? Welch Heuchelei wäre das denn, dir selbst gegenüber?
Zu keinem Zeitpunkt in meinem Leben, weder vor meiner Vegetarierzeit, während ihr und jetzt danach, konnte ich verstehen, warum Leute wie zB du, mit solcher "Aggression" und Verachtung über Tiere sprechen. Das ist in meinen Augen absolut Low-Class, selbst für einen Primaten.
Man hat dabei immer das Gefühl, dass das einfach ein Schutzwall für euch ist, hinter dem ihr euch versteckt. Aber die psychologischen Analysen überlasse ich mal lieber anderen.

Ich für meinen Teil fühle - zum Glück - noch einen Bezug zu dem Fleisch was ich esse. Und das ist auch gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrom123 (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Oh Selor, das tut ja selbst Fleischfressern beim Lesen weh: "warum sollte ich etwas, das ich sowieso liebend gerne töte und esse auch noch gut behandeln... welch Heuchelei gibst du dich da eigentlich hin?"
> 
> Einfache Antwort: Aus Respekt! Das Lebewesen, was du lediglich als Mahlzeit siehst, erfüllt dir ein Bedürfnis, tut dir quasi einen "gefallen". Auch wenn du's nicht kennst. Aber einfach ein Gefühl von Dankbarkeit, Anerkennung oder Respekt wäre nicht verkehrt - und kostet ja schließlich auch nichts.
> Und das eine schließt das andere ja schließlich nicht aus. Oder glaubst du, wenn du anfangen würdest, für die Tiere was zu empfinden, könntest du kein Fleisch mehr essen? Welch Heuchelei wäre das denn, dir selbst gegenüber?
> ...



signed!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Abgesehen von einigen vernünftigen Argumentationen hier...führen die meisten hier diese eigentlich vernünftig gestartete Diskussion ad absurdum.
Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich mich aus diesem Thread zurück^^

viel Spaß noch beim gegenseitigen beleidigen und respektlosem Verhalten.

Man liest sich in anderen Freds^^


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Ja, irgendwie ist das hier grad zur Diskussion über Vegetarismus verkommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hinack (27. November 2008)

Ich bin nicht so der Bio-Fan (es ist mir zu teuer) .
Un mir ist es egal, wie mein Essen aufgewachsen ist, hauptsache es schmeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eneas_pvp_roq (27. November 2008)

1.böse
2.böse böse
3. evihl...


----------



## Werlord (27. November 2008)

Hallo , ich bin Wery der Lord und komme aus Deutschland nur ich esse Fleisch alle anderen sind Planzenfresser bei mir in der Nachbarschaft , da ich jeden Tag Schwein/Rind/Geflügel in mich hineinstopfe bin ich richtig stark wärend meine Nachbarn kein Eiweiß zu sich nehmen (da sie davon nichts halten weil die Hühner in Käfige gesperrt sind und Eier legen müssen) und richtig Schwach sind .

Deshalb nennt man Fleischfresser     männliche Ausgeburten der Hölle

und Planzenfresser       schwu** Nachgeburten des Himmels 


des war jetzt bischen böse aber ich bin halt 
ehrlich .


Das Video ist Grausam aber was soll uns das sagen das wir kein Fleisch mehr essen müssen ?

Ja ich habe nur das video angekuckt und nur 1 Zeile von deinem Aufsatz gelesen aber ich bin trotzdem Männlich .


----------



## nuriina (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Abgesehen von einigen vernünftigen Argumentationen hier...führen die meisten hier diese eigentlich vernünftig gestartete Diskussion ad absurdum.
> Aus diesem Grund ziehe ich mich aus diesem Thread zurück^^
> 
> viel Spaß noch beim gegenseitigen beleidigen und respektlosem Verhalten.
> ...



Das ist ja leider normal in diesem Forum, Dracon. Hier tummeln sich ja hauptsächlich Kinder und bei denen liegen Argumentation und Beleidigungen sehr dicht beieinander.  ;-) Vielen fehlt auch einfach die Lebenserfahrung und Reife, haben "Nutztiere" höchstens mal aus der Ferne auf der Weide gesehen um Respekt vor jeder Art Leben zu haben. Das was letztendlich auf dem Teller landet ist zu abstrakt. Ich glaube viele der die meinen sie würden ja gerne Tier essen würden einen Fisch mit Kopf, Insekten, Hunde usw. nicht anrühren.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

ich heiße Drac*u*n^^ net Drac*o*n^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber i muss dir ein bissel widersprechen dieser Umgangston is net immer so^^


----------



## nuriina (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> ich heiße Drac*u*n^^ net Drac*o*n^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ups sorry Dracun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja ich kann es nur mit anderen Foren vergleichen die eine etwas andere Zielgruppe haben 18-45 und da gehts doch etwas gesitteter zu. ;-) Viele meinen glaub ich auch einfach nur witzig zu sein... ;-)


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

aber nicht wenn du in einem forum namens netmom unterwegs bist^^ da wird auch herrlich gezickt^^ und da geht es auch manchmal richtig heavy zu^^
(war da mal angemeldet wegen meinem sohnemann^^)

Aber nun ja manche wissen vllt net besser was sie da schreiben natürlich sollte man respekt  anderen lebewesen gegenüber haben udn wir versuchen in der regel unsere produkte (meistens nur die eier^^sprich bodenhaltung und wenn s der geldbeutel zu lässt sogar die richtig glücklichen hühner^^) aber mann kann nun mal net immer zu 100% sicher sein und  aus diesem grund sage ich mir solang ich nix negatives von der firma lese höre kaufe ich weiterhin das fleisch von denen^^

aber um auf den punkt zu kommen.... manche schreiben es zwar en bissel anders und formulieren es vllt etwas "krasser" aber recht haben sie schon denn ich denke das sie im endeffekt nix anderes meinen als ich...und in diesem sinne

Pflanzengenießer & Fleischgenießer respektiert euch gegenseitig und lasst die jeweils anderen ihre Genüsse^^


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was das Tierchen davon hält ist mir vollkommen Schnuppe... es ist mein Essen und nichts weiter...
> Aber es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch du mit den dummen Anti-Fleisch Sprüchen anfängst... Vegetarierer sind in dem Punkt eben doch alle gleich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der spruch war die antwort auf die politisch sehr bedenkliche aussage dass das tier ja garnicht da wäre hätte man es nicht zum essen gezüchtet, und der damit eingehenden legitimation.
sorry wenn ich damit eure klischees erfülle aber ich bin halt leider der einzige der die subtile lebensverachtung raus zu hören scheint die da drin steckt.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich damit eure klischees erfülle aber ich bin halt leider der einzige der die subtile lebensverachtung raus zu hören scheint die da drin steckt.


Naja, wenn man mit solcher Ignoranz daran geht wie Selor und "Night falls" hier demonstrieren, wundert es mich nicht. Möglicherweise sind sie noch zu jung, um das zu verstehen oder schon zu alt und zu borniert, um auch nur alternative Denkansätze zuzulassen, ohne gleich ihre eigene Weltansicht gefährdet zu sehen.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man mit solcher Ignoranz daran geht wie Selor und "Night falls" hier demonstrieren, wundert es mich nicht. Entweder sind sie noch zu jung, um das zu verstehen oder schon zu alt und zu borniert, um auch nur alternative Denkansätze zuzulassen.



für die meisten ist es denke ich nen schutzreflex.
in unserer gesellschaft wird mit haustieren größtenteils viel besser umgegangen als mit nutztieren.
gerade denen die hier permanent ihren status als kopf der nahrungskette verteidigen und behaupten man dürfe deshalb immer und alles in die pfanne hauen unterstell ich aber trotzdem mal das es tiere gibt die sie mögen, wie haushunde, katzen etc.
ich bin mir sicher, würden diese leute einen schlachthof sehen in dem tausende von süßen kleinen hunden gehäutet und pürriert werden würden auch die kotzen und sich aufregen.
daher redet man sich mal lieber ein dass alles schon seine richtigkeit hat und kälber, ferkel etc auch nur erschaffen würden um sie zu essen.

dieses phenömen in der spezizistischen unterscheidung ist extrem weit verbreitet und liegt für mich irgendwo zwischen selbstschutz und christlicher selbstgerechtheit,
aber selbst die leute mit dieser selbstverarschenden einstellung sind mir persönlich immer noch lieber als die menschen die beteuern genau zu wissen wo heutzutage das fleisch herkommt, und wieviel qualen und perversion dahinter steckt, aber sie trotzdem einfach nicht aufhören können fleisch zu essen, obwohl sie dauernd beteuern es ja so gerne zu würden.
ich finde man muss sich in dem fall entscheiden weil im grunde ist diese einstellung extrem schwach und ein ziemliches armutszeugnis.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Oder sie sind einfach nur von ihrer Meinung überzeugt und sehen keinen Grund sie zu ändern, solange keine überzeugenden Gründe geliefert werden. Und vllt, aber nur ganz vllt. fühlte sich "Night falls" auch einfach nur durch die (noch viel ignorantere) Aussage provoziert sich hier zu wehren, dass Menschen denen die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung egal ist,  sadistische Soziopathen wären.

Ist natülich reine Spekulation...

EDIT: Ich mache eigentlich keine Unterscheidung zwischen verschiedenen Tieren, wenn ich bspw. bei einem Chinesen die Gelegenheit hätte Hund zu probieren würde ich sie nutzen. Es muss ja immerhin einen Grund haben, dass Hundefleisch dort so verbreitet ist. Auch Insekten reizen mich, allerdings findet man da praktisch nirgendwo in der näheren Umgebung etwas um das mal zu testen - und extra nach Berlin würde ich dafür nun auch nicht fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Oder sie sind einfach nur von ihrer Meinung überzeugt und sehen keinen Grund sie zu ändern, solange keine überzeugenden Gründe geliefert werden. Und vllt, aber nur ganz vllt. fühlte sich "Night falls" auch einfach nur durch die (noch viel ignorantere) Aussage provoziert sich hier zu wehren, dass Menschen denen die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung egal ist, wären sadistische Soziopathen.



wo steht denn das?


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Hier z.B.



> Wenn ich sowas höre, bin ich mir echt ziemlich sicher das das du im 2ten Weltkrieg zu denen gehört hättest, die ohne Skrupel Juden ermordet hätten.





> Ihr zwei seid vor allem völlig immun gegen Gefühle, habt keine Moral und keine Ethik.
> Sry, aber wenn jemand so ein Video, in dem Tiere auf brutale Weise misshandelt werden, kalt bleibt, bleibt auch beim Leid des Menschen kalt.



Zu finden in den Beiträgen von Chrom123. Einfach den anderen Kerl mit der grünen Visage als Avatar suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT:Hätte es diese Beiträge nicht gegeben wäre ich sicher weitaus weniger polemisch und provokant gewesen (wenn ich überhaupt etwas geschrieben hätte) aber Chroms Aussagen schrien geradezu danach.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Hier z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ignorier ihn doch einfach, wie gesagt je länger ein thread läuft desto wahrscheinlicher wird es das der erst mit hitler verglichen wird,
egal wie idiotisch der zusammenhang ist.
am eigentlichen thema ändert es jedenfalls nichts.

edit: wobei deine beschreibung trotzdem total hinkt, was hat das mit soziopathie zu tun?


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> edit: wobei deine beschreibung trotzdem total hinkt, was hat das mit soziopathie zu tun?





> Soziopathie ist eine veraltete Bezeichnung für eine psychiatrische Störung, vor allem des Sozialverhaltens der erkrankten Person.
> 
> Die heutige Bedeutung des Begriffes Soziopath bezieht sich auf Personen, die nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt fähig sind, Mitleid zu empfinden, sich nur schwer in andere hineinversetzen können und die Folgen ihres Handelns nicht abwägen können.



von Wikipedia link gibt es auch..aber du als Akademiker müsstest das doch wissen^^

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soziopathie

Und warum ich darauf das du Akademiker bist..dies hast du in einem anderen Thread erwähnt bzw habe ich diese Aussage so interpretiert das du ein Akademiker sein sollst^^


Vreen schrieb:


> meine familie und der partner wären sehr stolz auf die tatsache gewesen, das ich es schaffe mich mit honks in eine reihe zu stellen und dann von anderen honks daraufhin überprüfen zu lassen ob ich mein kleines süsses feldbettchen auch richtig bezogen habe, im dienste für einen staat der mir am arsch vorbei geht.
> ne ne lass mal, ich bin in der lage ohne zwang, demütigung und aufgesetzer loyalität einem repressiven systems gegenüber meinem leben einen sinn zu geben,
> wie ehrlich gesagt die meisten akademiker.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Oder sie sind einfach nur von ihrer Meinung überzeugt und sehen keinen Grund sie zu ändern, solange keine überzeugenden Gründe geliefert werden. Und vllt, aber nur ganz vllt. fühlte sich "Night falls" auch einfach nur durch die (noch viel ignorantere) Aussage provoziert sich hier zu wehren, dass Menschen denen die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung egal ist,  sadistische Soziopathen wären.
> [...]


Eine Provokation erzeugt die nächste. Wenn hier welche daher kommen und so nach dem Motto auf den Putz hauen "Omg! Ist mir doch sowas von Latte, wo mein Essen herkommt. Sind doch eh nur scheiss Viecher, die sich gefälligst unserer Fleischindustrie zu beugen haben! LoL!", ist das zwar ihr Recht, da ihre Meinung. Aber dann dürfen sie sich nicht wundern, wenn sie ebenfalls unschöne Worte an den Kopf geknallt bekommen.
Und dann die Kritiker solcher Aussagen noch mit "typisch Vegetarier, seid doch eh alle gleich", weil man sich deswegen angegriffen fühlt, in ein Klischee stopfen zu wollen, ist irgendwo schon recht Respektlos - bzw. Ignorant.



> Soziopathie ist eine veraltete Bezeichnung für eine psychiatrische Störung, vor allem des Sozialverhaltens der erkrankten Person.
> 
> Die heutige Bedeutung des Begriffes Soziopath bezieht sich auf Personen, die nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt fähig sind, Mitleid zu empfinden, sich nur schwer in andere hineinversetzen können und die Folgen ihres Handelns nicht abwägen können.


Naja, irgendwie fällts mir auch schwer, da die Parallelen zu ignorieren, wenn ich solche Aussagen, wie zB die von Selor, lese. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> von Wikipedia link gibt es auch..aber du als Akademiker müsstest das doch wissen^^
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soziopathie




ich weiss was soziopathie ist,
aber das trifft so trotzdem nicht zu.
die ausführenden organe im dritten reich die industriellen massenmord gegangen haben als soziopathen zu bezeichen, was eine mögliche form einer aus unterschiedlichen gründen vorhandenen geisteskrankheit ist, ist in dem zusammenhang aber eine form der entschuldigung.
soziopathen sind per definition garnicht in der lage empathie zu empfinden,
das trifft auf die soldaten im dritten reich aber nicht zu.
in soziologischer hinsicht bedeutet soziopathisch antisozial,
wer in der lage ist befehle zu befolgen und im gleichschritt marschieren kann kann nicht antisozial sein.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

> Ihr zwei seid vor allem völlig immun gegen Gefühle, habt keine Moral und keine Ethik.
> Sry, aber wenn jemand so ein Video, in dem Tiere auf brutale Weise misshandelt werden, kalt bleibt, bleibt auch beim Leid des Menschen kalt.





> Seitdem gilt der Begriff für die neuropathologisch bedingte Unfähigkeit, soziale Kompetenzen wie Mitgefühl, Einfühlungsvermögen und Unrechtsbewusstsein zu entwickeln.


 (Wikipedia)

Völlig falsch verwendet der Begriff, wie?

Aber mal im Ernst, können wir uns alle mal wieder beruhigen? Provokation erzeugt Provokation, erzeugt Provokation, erzeugt Provokation, ... Das ist mir klar und ich kann damit gut leben, aber falls dann doch noch jemand etwas zum eigentlichen Thema beitragen möchte wärs doch ganz okay, wenn wir bis dahin aus der Flamespirale raus sind oder?
Jeder hat im Grunde genommen seinen Standpunkt gezeigt und umstimmen wird man in einer Internetdiskussion sicherlich niemanden.

Weitere Flames/Beschwerden einfach per PM an mich, vllt antworte ich sogar darauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2008)

Amen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> (Wikipedia)
> 
> Völlig falsch verwendet der Begriff, wie?



ja, du musst in motivierter und unmotivierter empathielosigkeit entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

des is wohl wahr aber Night Falls hat dies nun mal auf sich bezogen net auf die Damen & Herren die einer gewissen Organisation angehörten. 
Wenn man also seine Interpretation als Grundlage nimmt...ist seine Äußerung das er sich als Soziopath beleidigt fühlt doch gerechtfertigt und aus diesem Grund is diese Definiton sehr wohl angebracht.



> fühlte sich "Night falls" auch einfach nur durch die (noch viel ignorantere) Aussage provoziert sich hier zu wehren, dass Menschen denen die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung egal ist, sadistische Soziopathen wären.



Und ja, wenn man den Bezug auf die damalige zeit aus dem Post streicht den Night Falls meint, und zwischen den Zeilen liest ... kommt auch mir der Gedanke das man als solchen hinstellen wollte.^^

Aber dies is nur meine kleine Meinung^^


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> des is wohl wahr aber Night Falls hat dies nun mal auf sich bezogen net auf die Damen & Herren die einer gewissen Organisation angehörten.
> Wenn man also seine Interpretation als Grundlage nimmt...ist seine Äußerung das er sich als Soziopath beleidigt fühlt doch gerechtfertigt und aus diesem Grund is diese Definiton sehr wohl angebracht.
> 
> 
> ...




okay, wenn man das irgendwie irgendwo so biegt wie man das verstehen will passt der vergleich irgendwie,
das es eigentlich nicht stimmt und das dritte reich verharmlost ignoriene wir mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (27. November 2008)

ich persönlic esse gerne fleisch und werde es nie bleibenlassn. ABER ich kaufe mein fleisch immer bei nem bauernhof im nachbars dorf der die angusrinder züchtet und die haben da viel auslauf, bekommen keine medikamente tiermehl und anderen schmarn. sie können auch bebi wind und wetter raus wenn sie lust haben. 

mir behagt der gedanke schon net das cih n tier esse das mit medikamenten vollgestopt wurde, damit es die miserablen lebensumstände in ner massenhaltung überhaupt überlebt. und ich liebe tiere über alles und kann es auch schon deswegn net befürworten, das die tiere so gehalten werdn.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Das Zitat mit der Judentötung habe ich nur gebracht um den Provokativen Charakter von Chroms Aussagen aufzuzeigen. Es hatte im Grunde genommen absolut nichts mit meiner Wortwahl "sadistischer Soziopath" zu tun, die ich benutzt hab weil mir vor allem die ANDERE Stelle aus Chroms Post im Gedächtnis hing als ich meinen Post zur Erklärung meiner Motive im Thread was zu schreiben verfasst habe...


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

also so langsam..... wo wird bitte das dritte reich verharmlost??

aber du bis ja der oberschlaue und wir haben alle keine ahnung^^

mit dir zu diskutieren wird mir echt zu blöd^^

Night Falls i versteh dich in diesme sinne good bye^^

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Das Zitat mit der Judentötung habe ich nur gebracht um den Provokativen Charakter von Chroms Aussagen aufzuzeigen. Es hatte im Grunde genommen absolut nichts mit meiner Wortwahl "sadistischer Soziopath" zu tun, die ich gewählt hab weil mir vor allem die ANDERE Stelle aus Chroms Post im Gedächtnis hing als ich meinen Post zur Erklärung meiner Motive im Thread was zu schreiben verfasst habe...



häh?
also auf die frage hin wo es steht mit dem sadistischen soziopathen postes du ein zitat in dem dieser judentötungsvergleich steht und jetzt sagst du das habe nichts mit dem thema zu tun?
okaaaaaaaay  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> also so langsam..... wo wird bitte das dritte reich verharmlost??
> 
> aber du bis ja der oberschlaue und wir haben alle keine ahnung^^
> 
> ...




tut mir ja echt leid das es von meienr seite aus jetzt so oberschlau aussieht, aber ihr habt leider echt keine ahnung.
ihr könnt wikipedia googlen aber ihr habs nicht verstanden.
ein soziopath kann nichts dafür, das ist der wesentliche unterschied.
das ist wie nach einem mord aus hass hinterher auf unzurechnungsfähigkeit zu plädieren.
das legitimiert und entschuldigt, sofern es denn stimmt, die tat,
das kann man nicht aus dritte reich anwenden ohne dann auf kausaler ebene zu legitimieren.
und dann hat keiner mehr verantwortung.


klingt komisch ist aber so.


----------



## Night falls (27. November 2008)

Ich hätte auch meinetwegen das andere Zitat nach vorne schreiben können, habe es aber nicht da es in der Chronologie das erste war. Ich hätte vorher wissen sollen, dass du ein derartiger Wortklauber bist - dann hätte ich das Judenzitat entweder gekennzeichnet oder weggelassen. Es war wie gesagt nur dazu da um die Provokation zu verdeutlichen, ich entschuldige mich hiermit vielmals dafür, dass ich den Holocaust verleugnet habe und das dritte Reich verherrl... wait - what? 

Aber jetzt nochmal die Bitte, das aus dem Thread rauszuhalten - wir können das über PM weiterdiskutieren, auch wenn ich da im Grunde genommen garkeine Lust drauf habe.

EDIT: Aber wenn du auf das Angebot zurückkommst, dann sage mir doch bitte in der ersten PM wo Chrom gesagt hat, dass wir NICHT unfähig sind das Folgende zu empfinden:



> Ihr zwei seid vor allem völlig immun gegen Gefühle, habt keine Moral und keine Ethik.
> Sry, aber wenn jemand so ein Video, in dem Tiere auf brutale Weise misshandelt werden, kalt bleibt, bleibt auch beim Leid des Menschen kalt.



EDIT2: 





> whatever...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch meinetwegen das andere Zitat nach vorne schreiben können, habe es aber nicht da es in der Chronologie das erste war. Ich hätte vorher wissen sollen, dass du ein derartiger Wortklauber bist - dann hätte ich das Judenzitat entweder gekennzeichnet oder weggelassen. Es war wie gesagt nur dazu da um die Provokation zu verdeutlichen, ich entschuldige mich hiermit vielmals dafür, dass ich den Holocaust verleugnet habe und das dritte Reich verherrl... wait - what?
> 
> Aber jetzt nochmal die Bitte - wir können das über PM weiterdiskutieren, auch wenn ich da im Grunde genommen garkeine Lust drauf habe.



whatever...


----------



## Dracun (27. November 2008)

wie gesagt Night Falls wir haben keine Ahnung nur er is der Wissende...so bin wech N8i^^


----------



## Vreen (27. November 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> wie gesagt Night Falls wir haben keine Ahnung nur er is der Wissende...so bin wech N8i^^



ich hab recht, und das ist ein thema bei dem man keinen scheiss labern sollte,
auch wenn du dich auf den kopf stellst, das ändert nichts.


----------



## Chrom123 (28. November 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Oder sie sind einfach nur von ihrer Meinung überzeugt und sehen keinen Grund sie zu ändern, solange keine überzeugenden Gründe geliefert werden. Und vllt, aber nur ganz vllt. fühlte sich "Night falls" auch einfach nur durch die (noch viel ignorantere) Aussage provoziert sich hier zu wehren, dass Menschen denen die Herkunft ihrer Nahrung egal ist,  sadistische Soziopathen wären.
> 
> Ist natülich reine Spekulation...
> 
> ...



Was für eine Meinung? 
Das es dir völlig egal ist, ob das Tier auf deinem Teller gequält wurde oder nicht?

Sry, ich werde hier wirklich nicht Mama für dich spielen, und dir die Grundlagen der Moral & Ethik erklären.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (28. November 2008)

Chrom123 schrieb:


> Was für eine Meinung?
> Das es dir völlig egal ist, ob das Tier auf deinem Teller gequält wurde oder nicht?
> 
> Sry, ich werde hier wirklich nicht Mama für dich spielen, und dir die Grundlagen der Moral & Ethik erklären.
> ...





Moral und ethik sind aber auch ein durchaus dehnbarer Begriff, der Vorraussetzt, das es ein allgemeines Interesse daran gibt. Gesellschaften, Zeit, Lebensbedingungen sowie "kultureller Stand" und zuletzt das selbstverständniss einer gesamten Gesellschaft prägen Moral und Ethik. 
War es sogar hoch angesehen sich in der römischen Antike kleine Jungen als Liebessklaven zu halten wäre das heute undenkbar. Vielleicht ist es in 100 Jahren verboten auf Todesstrafe ein Tier zu essen so hat sich vor 100 Jahren wirklich niemand gedanken gemacht darum. 
Also versuche solche Begriffe wie Moral und ethik etwas zu relativieren.


----------



## Exo1337 (28. November 2008)

Wisst ihr, ich finde man sollte jeden Menschen so leben lassen, wie ers für richtig hält. Aber das Problem bei gewissen Menschen, wie z.B. Religiösen Fanatikern oder eben vielen Vegetariern, ist einfach, dass diese Menschen immer meinen, sie müssetn dir sagen wie du zu leben hast. Also entschuldigt bitte, wenn meine Antwort etwas voreingenommen ist. 

Stellt euch doch mal vor, Kühe, Schweine, kleine, süße kälbchen mit braunen Augen und kalter, feuchter Schnauze wären die herrschende Lebensform auf diesem Planeten. Natürlich würden die uns niiieeeeeeeeeeemals in Käfigen halten und schlachten (gut, Denkfehler^^, stellt euch vor sie würden Fleisch essen). Außerdem ist das nunmal das Leben, ich meine der Mensch braucht kein Fleisch, das ganze gesunde Zeug dadrin wie z.B. Eiweiße kann man sich auch gut woanders herholen. Aber, so harts klingt, hier gilt das Recht des Stärkeren und außerdem müssen wir uns ernähren, und Fleisch ist trotzdem eine gesunde Nahrungsquelle ohne die der Hunger in der Welt um einiges größer wär. 


Ach scheiß drauf, ich will euch nich bekehrn, also versuchts auch bitte nicht bei uns!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vreen (28. November 2008)

Exo1337 schrieb:


> Aber, so harts klingt, hier gilt das Recht des Stärkeren und außerdem müssen wir uns ernähren, und Fleisch ist trotzdem eine gesunde Nahrungsquelle ohne die der Hunger in der Welt um einiges größer wär.




falsch, ne kuh verwertet etwa 20 kg für menschen essbares getreide um 1 kg fleisch zu produzieren.


----------



## Brimbur (28. November 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> falsch, ne kuh verwertet etwa 20 kg für menschen essbares getreide um 1 kg fleisch zu produzieren.



Ich behaupte die Bio Kuh auf er Alm pfeifft sich hauptsächlich Gras  rein, was halt nicht für den Menschen soooo gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


Achja, wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Fisch? Ist das auch fleisch?! Und eigentlich haben im Mittelalter Schlaue Mönche rausgefunden, dass Geflügel und Fisch kein Fleisch ist, weil die Definition ist, das Fleisch auf vier beinen geht, dass heisst ich biete den Vegetariern auf dieser welt den Kompromiss an wir verzichten auf rind schwein und ähnliches und ihr langt dafür ordentlich bei Fisch und geflügel zu?!? DEAL?!


----------



## spectrumizer (28. November 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Ich behaupte die Bio Kuh auf er Alm pfeifft sich hauptsächlich Gras  rein, was halt nicht für den Menschen soooo gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gras ist super! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Aber jetzt könnte man das Furz-Argument bringen, was für den CO2-Anstieg mit verantwortlich ist.



Brimbur schrieb:


> Achja, wie verhält es sich eigentlich mit Fisch? Ist das auch fleisch?! Und eigentlich haben im Mittelalter Schlaue Mönche rausgefunden, dass Geflügel und Fisch kein Fleisch ist, weil die Definition ist, das Fleisch auf vier beinen geht, dass heisst ich biete den Vegetariern auf dieser welt den Kompromiss an wir verzichten auf rind schwein und ähnliches und ihr langt dafür ordentlich bei Fisch und geflügel zu?!? DEAL?!


Und der Mensch ist dann kein "Fleisch", weil er auf zwei Beinen geht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im Grunde haben Fische und Hühner auch 4 Gliedmaßen, die sich nur anders manifestiert haben, als wie die vom Menschen.

Aber bei Fisch ordentlich zulangen geht glaube auch nicht mehr lange. Hörste doch jetzt schon ständig, wie leergefischt die Meere schon sind.


----------



## Brimbur (28. November 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gras ist super!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Hehe aber Gras im sinne von Wiese 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... und Furzen 6 millarden Menschen nicht mehr als so nen paar Kühe?!? (Spontane Selbstentzündung INC!)

Ja ich habe das mit den auf vier Beinen/Pfoten laufen ja nicht erfunden... aber wäre doch mal ein Denkansatz! 

Apropos Fische, vor gar nicht allzulanger Zeit hat der DAV (Deutscher Angelverein) Störe im Rhein ausgesetzt unter anderem um sie auch zu angeln aber auch um den Stör in Deutschland wieder zu kultivieren, dass hat dann irgendeine Tierschutzvereinigung mitbekommen und zack Störe im Rhein Angeln verboten! Ist das nichtz irgendwie riesenunsinn???


----------



## Vreen (28. November 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Ich behaupte die Bio Kuh auf er Alm pfeifft sich hauptsächlich Gras  rein, was halt nicht für den Menschen soooo gut ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich rede in dem fall auch von massentierhaltung.

die definition von fleisch ist übrigens lächerlich, wenn man vegetarier ist weil man keine tiere töten will isst man auch keine vogel,
egal was irgendwelche mönche vor tausend jahren in ogobambo dazu gesagt haben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2008)

Brimbur schrieb:


> Und eigentlich haben im Mittelalter Schlaue Mönche rausgefunden, dass Geflügel und Fisch kein Fleisch ist, weil die Definition ist, das Fleisch auf vier beinen geht, dass heisst ich biete den Vegetariern auf dieser welt den Kompromiss an wir verzichten auf rind schwein und ähnliches und ihr langt dafür ordentlich bei Fisch und geflügel zu?!? DEAL?!



Die Mönche haben es nicht "herausgefunden" sie wollten lediglich die strengen Fastenregelungen übergehen und haben deshalb gesagt "Nur das was auf Land ist, ist Fleisch, weil Gott es auch von den Fischen und Vögeln getrennt hat" also haben sie sich in der Fastenzeit eben verdammt viel Fisch reingezogen...


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Mönche haben es nicht "herausgefunden" sie wollten lediglich die strengen Fastenregelungen übergehen und haben deshalb gesagt "Nur das was auf Land ist, ist Fleisch, weil Gott es auch von den Fischen und Vögeln getrennt hat" also haben sie sich in der Fastenzeit eben verdammt viel Fisch reingezogen...



und biber! das war acuh n grund wiso der biber heutzutage beinahe ausgerottet is (und wegen dem fell natürlich).

die ham einfach gesacht, das ding schwimmt im wasser und hat schuppen am schwanz (er hat wirklich n bisserl was schuppenmässiges am schwanz) also isses n fisch und den dürfn wa auch verputzen.

nochma so ne dolle sache der kirche -.-


----------



## Manoroth (28. November 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Thront (29. November 2008)

sind doch nur tiere


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> sind doch nur tiere


Ich würde behaupten, es gibt Spezies, die denken das gleiche über uns. Oder ne stimmt, der Mensch ist ja der Gipfel der Evolution. "Leider", muß man sagen, wenn man sowas liest.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2008)

Um mal wieder neue Entspannung in die Diskussion zu bringen:
Vegatarier ist ein altes indianisches Wort und heißt: Zu dumm zum Jagen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raminator (29. November 2008)

Klicken Sie hier, um den ZDF-Bericht von Frontal 21 zu sehen.

eh nur alles idioten bei frontal 21

ps:ich esse gerne fleisch...halal


----------



## Trelan (29. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sire Luke (29. November 2008)

Naja schauen wirs mal ein wenig humoristisch: "Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!" 

Tierquälerei ist natürlich ein verurteilungswürdiges Verbrechen, doch sollte man nicht erstmal bei den abscheulichen Verbrechen bei unserer eigenen Art aufräumen, bevor wir uns anderen Arten zuwenden?


----------



## Brimbur (29. November 2008)

Sire schrieb:


> Naja schauen wirs mal ein wenig humoristisch: "Vegetarier essen meinem Essen das Essen weg!"
> 
> Tierquälerei ist natürlich ein verurteilungswürdiges Verbrechen, doch sollte man nicht erstmal bei den abscheulichen Verbrechen bei unserer eigenen Art aufräumen, bevor wir uns anderen Arten zuwenden?




So sieht es aus so lange es noch milliarden Mneschen gibt, denen es schlechter geht als jeder Biokuh sollte man ersteinmal diesen Missstand beseitigen.


----------



## Thront (29. November 2008)

solange sie schmecken isses doch egal


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> solange sie schmecken isses doch egal



Die Menschen denen es schlecht geht oder die Vegetarier?


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Um mal wieder neue Entspannung in die Diskussion zu bringen:
> Vegatarier ist ein altes indianisches Wort und heißt: Zu dumm zum Jagen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


vermutlich der geilste post hier im threat /vote noxiel for president (des Jagdverbandes)


----------



## Thront (30. November 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Die Menschen denen es schlecht geht oder die Vegetarier?




ich meine die tiere.

so ne aufregung wegen irgendwelchem viehzeug.


----------



## Vreen (1. Dezember 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> ich meine die tiere.
> 
> so ne aufregung wegen irgendwelchem viehzeug.



super schlusswort für nen thread in dem es um tierquälerei geht,
der typische deutsche buffeduser hat mal wieder alle klischees bestätigt.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Dezember 2008)

thront ist so und bleibt so .. und das ist auch gut so

ich habe eine katze und die mag ich .. wenn ich in nen laden geh und 500g fleisch kaufe und es steht nicht von wo .. who cares? es heisst doch so schön .. was man nicht weis ..

naja was solls .. ich ess fleisch und bleib dabei .. mag das grüne futter nicht .. ist einfach nicht so lecker wie ein saftiges steak *hach*


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> thront ist so und bleibt so .. und das ist auch gut so
> 
> ich habe eine katze und die mag ich .. wenn ich in nen laden geh und 500g fleisch kaufe und es steht nicht von wo .. who cares? es heisst doch so schön .. was man nicht weis ..
> 
> naja was solls .. ich ess fleisch und bleib dabei .. mag das grüne futter nicht .. ist einfach nicht so lecker wie ein saftiges steak *hach*


ich will auch manchmal gar nicht wissen was in der wurst drin ist weil ich will sie ja noch essen


----------



## Trelan (1. Dezember 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich will auch manchmal gar nicht wissen was in der wurst drin ist weil ich will sie ja noch essen



Naja, man sagt ja nicht umsonst "Die Augen isst man mit..." äh... oder war das anders  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (1. Dezember 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> super schlusswort für nen thread in dem es um tierquälerei geht,
> der typische deutsche buffeduser hat mal wieder alle klischees bestätigt.





was regst du dich denn so auf? nur weiln huhn n kleinen käfig hat?

nicht die käfige sind böse, auch nicht wenig platz oder schlechtes futter- sondern die leute dies kaufen. und denk mal dran wo überall hühnerzeug drin is... nich nur im frühstücksei.

aber egal hauptsache mitbrüllen! (in etwa das verhalten eines "typischen-buffed-users")


----------



## Avyn (1. Dezember 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> thront ist so und bleibt so .. und das ist auch gut so



Naja ob das gut ist... aber egal

zum Thema:
Ich bin kein Vegetarier aber ich achte darauf was ich esse und es muss auch bei weitem nicht jeden Tag Fleisch auf den Tisch. Es gibt soviel Leckeres ohne Fleisch und Mangelerscheinungen bekommt man auch nicht sofort.
Wahrscheinlich ist es auch ein großer Unterschied wie man groß geworden ist. Die meisten Stadtmenschen werden mit soetwas nicht konfrontiert, haben evtl noch nie einen Bauernhof gesehn und denken garnicht darüber nach wo das Essen herkommt. Versteht das nicht falsch. Das bezieht sich nicht auf alle, aber ich denke es ist einfacher nicht darüber nachzudenken.
Ich habe das Glück dass mein Vater Hühner züchtet und wir eigentlich immer frische Eier von glücklichen Hühnern haben. Inzwischen ekel ich mich vor gekauften Eiern.


----------



## Ollimua (2. Dezember 2008)

Fleisch > All und die Peta mag ich nicht. Die hingen mal vorm KFC und haben rumgenervt mit ihren Plakaten und so und das während man isst. Sowas ist nicht normal.


----------



## Squarg (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich trinke gerne Milch
Ich esse gerne Eier
Ich esse gerne Fleisch

Bin ich jetzt ein schlechter Mensch ?

Hat nicht mal jemand gesagt: Macht euch die Erde untertan ?
Seit Jahrtausenden ist der Mensch Fleisch und soll jetzt mal eben 
auf Gemüse umsteigen...

Nene weis zwar nicht wo die DEHTA äh PETA die Videos her hat (Wahrscheinlich Polen,Tschechien etc)
Aber sicher nicht aus Deutschland.

mfG. Squarg


----------



## ZAM (2. Dezember 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> Nene weis zwar nicht wo die DEHTA äh PETA die Videos her hat (Wahrscheinlich Polen,Tschechien etc)
> Aber sicher nicht aus Deutschland.



Gutes Thema: Ich möchte hier weder Bilder noch weitere Links zu irgendwelchen Tierquälereien sehen. Der Thread ist sonst recht schnell zu und der/die entsprechende User pausiert. Danke für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trelan (3. Dezember 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gutes Thema: Ich möchte hier weder Bilder noch weitere Links zu irgendwelchen Tierquälereien sehen. Der Thread ist sonst recht schnell zu und der/die entsprechende User pausiert. Danke für Euer Verständnis.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geil... ZAM verbietet diese bösen Videos und plötzlich haben selbst die "eingefleischten" Vegetarier kein Statement mehr... und der Thread ist tot...
Also waren doch alle nur wegen der Videos hier XD


btw:


> <Dalomor> Es gibt nur 2 arten von grundnahrungsmitteln... Fleisch und alles andere...
> <Dalomor> Wobei alles andere nur aufm teller is damit er besser aussieht...
> <Dalomor> das auge isst ja schließlich mit ^^


----------



## nuriina (11. Dezember 2008)

Altöl im Tierfutter in Irland. Da schmeckt das Schweineschnitzel direkt doppelt so lecker.  http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,595654,00.html


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (11. Dezember 2008)

nuriina schrieb:


> Altöl im Tierfutter in Irland. Da schmeckt das Schweineschnitzel direkt doppelt so lecker.  http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,595654,00.html




jedes jahr was neues. und es nimmt keine ende. 

wenn es danach ginge, dürften wir nur noch gras von der wiese essen. obwohl man da dann auch wegen pestizide aufpassen muss.


----------



## Lurka (11. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jedes jahr was neues. und es nimmt keine ende.
> 
> wenn es danach ginge, dürften wir nur noch gras von der wiese essen. obwohl man da dann auch wegen pestizide aufpassen muss.




Ohhh, beim Gras muss man dann aber noch auf die Kuhpisse etc. achten, und nachsehen das ja keine komischen Pilze in der Nähe wachsen . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich halte das Nachdenken über das was auf dem Teller liegt sowieso für total überzogen. Ich hab anno 1996 ein Praktikum in einer Fleischerei gemacht. Ich kann Euch sagen wenn einige mal dort reinschauen würden, würden sie nie wieder ein Stück Fleisch in den Mund stecken.

Macht Euch net so einen Kopf drum, esst Fleisch solange ihr es Euch leisten könnt!

Am schlimmsten find ich die Veggie Stände auf Hardcore Konzerten. Da steht so ´ne abgemargerte, eingefallene Tussi rum und würde am liebsten jeden umbringen der sich kein "Anti-Fleisch" Heftchen mitnimmt oder was kauft. 
Wie diesen Sommer in Trier.... Zu geil wie sie dann geguckt hat als ich mit ´nem Tripple Whopper von Burger King angewackelt kam, und mich erst Recht dort an den Stand gestellt hab um das Ding zu essen.

&#8364;dit: Ich stell mir das grade vor wie es aussehen würde, würde jeder nur noch Grün essen.: "Cheffe, Ali nix Schuld, bekommen nur noch Gras zu essen, können Sack Zement nicht mehr tragen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (11. Dezember 2008)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jedes jahr was neues. und es nimmt keine ende.
> 
> wenn es danach ginge, dürften wir nur noch gras von der wiese essen. obwohl man da dann auch wegen pestizide aufpassen muss.



Es ist etwas beschränkt wenn man nur auf die letzten 10 Jahre als eigenen Erfahrungshorizont hat. Nichts für ungut, aber mit der Einstellung lässt du dir ja scheinbar alles gefallen. Kannst es ja eh nicht ändern, ne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (11. Dezember 2008)

Hm..also ich mag Fleisch.. oder Eier, aber ich kaufe generell keine, auf denen Käfighaltung steht (:
So tu ich ja immerhin auch was gegen Tierquälerei 
Und BIO ist auch nicht immer total toll.. nicht überall wo BIO draufsteht ist auch 100%ig BIO drin..


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. Dezember 2008)

BIO edeutet keineswegs keine Käfighaltung
bei BIO bkommen die tiere nur keine meidkamente etc zum fleischaufbau zb

BIo alleine ist also auch net das wahre


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2008)

solange es schmeckt isses doch egal.


----------

